# Great Pyrenees Puppies in Texas - fs



## kristisprinkle (Mar 21, 2010)

I have Great Pyrenees puppies for sale if anyone is interested. Born August 4th. Already on puppy chow. In Bastrop, Texas. These are purebred, but mom doesn't have dewclaw proof. Dad does. Parents have been guarding goats, but kids are having fun with the pig, the chickens, guineas and other dogs. The pups are already demonstrating that Pyrenees trait of being submissive with animals that look like they might be put out...

$300.00 - cheaper if you buy more than one. Shots already given. Wormer and flea stuff administered. Puppies have entire barn and outside roaming area right now. Need owners with lots of land and livestock, or someone who has already had Pyrenees in the past (no apartment dwellers, please).

Text only - 512-585-4275.


----------

